# Vynils trading and selling can be frustrating, value of trading ect



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

CD price have gone down but there still up on discogs ebay, amazon i wanted the Jachet de mantoue missa something on caliope 35 euro this is like 51 canadian and it's a darn cd , i dont question the utter greatness of Jachet de Mantoue ensemble but the seller are exagarating there price range for cd, when we regular customer seller costy cds we get from 2-5 dollars 5 if it's a double regarless of label rarety ect.. than they sell it full price what a scam, so i go rid of my 7'' collection since i could not listen to them on my record player, they scr*w*d me real good 2 dollars each even imports ,im so mad but at least i have some goodie, they ask me do you want money or trade money to by more vynil, trade i get 29$ moneywize 25$.

So i purchase the vynils that seem interresting at LP shop f word (ing) hipsters lol.

So i purchase the following a Gregorian chant LP another one ,had one already from 1951 more rare
this one was cheap cost me 5 $ made in canada by phillips, so it's not worth mutch but it sounded great: Ave maria -Gregorian chants Bennedictine Monks of the abbey St Maurice & St Maur Clervaux on festivo serie.

Than i spoted an ars nova neat harmonia mundi LP Ballades Rondeaux & Vilerais: featuring song of Machaut,Landini,Dufay ect , last purchased on Musik und Ihre zeit Carmina Burana vol 2 13 songs.

Lately in the morning i purchase a cd at local record store , a give away price 10$ Rosa Mystica on Brilliant - magnificat for organ Manuel Tomadin, dont know what to make of it , if i like it or not ,these are german early composer unknow to me Scheideman ,Schildt, Strungk,Weckmann, why not germans ??? yes why not... but my favorite spechie is flemish and dutch we all know this by now.

And that it im exausted, this was days of are live of deprofundis.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I looked into the economics of selling CDs. Sellers of used and even new CDs face difficult decisions. If a CD sold poorly the supply of used copies will be poor which leads sellers to high prices. But the market for those items may also be very slow (Amazon rank items according to how quickly they are selling and many seem likely to take years) so a seller has a choice of offering the item more cheaply but still not selling quickly or leaving it on offer - often for years - at a very inflated price. As the item makes a comeback as a reissue or part of a collection (or even a download) the seller has lost. The worthwhile items are those that sold well and are still so popular that demand outstrips supply. This tends to lead to prices between £10 and £50 but the seller will always be scared of a reissue, perhaps remastered.

The market for classical vinyls is even more difficult as the market is flooded. Only some items on some labels (usually older premium ones) are at all sellable and only then if the cover is in a very good state. Probably a large number of classical CDs and LPs are trashed because the market says they are only worth 1p and even when they sell they are unlikely to repay the seller's effort.


----------

